# Réexpédier ou rediriger un message avec mail



## bedwellO (10 Décembre 2007)

Ma config: 10.5.1 avec mail

Je souhaite rediriger automatiquement un mail que je reçoit régulièrement. Il a toujours la même adresse d'expéditeur.

J'ai créé un filtre pour le rediriger vers une autre adresse mail.

du type:

Si l'une des conditions:

de contient xxxxx
Rediriger vers XXXXXX@tagada.fr

Et cela ne fonctionne pas. je fait la même manip avec d'autre logicile comme powerMail et cela fonctionne..

Avez vous une idée ?


----------



## bedwellO (11 Décembre 2007)

une autre idée ?


----------



## bedwellO (11 Décembre 2007)

calme plat ?


----------



## AlCor72 (20 Décembre 2007)

bedwellO a dit:


> calme plat ?



Salut,

Perso je le même problème. Enfin le filtre fonctionne, le courrier est bien redirigé mais il est illisible dans la boite du destinataire.

A priori personne d'autre que nous n'a eu ce type de problème, car je n'ai reçu aucune aide depuis 15 jours  .

Pourrais-tu me dire si tu as le même prob et si tu as réussi à le résoudre?
Merci.


----------



## bedwellO (1 Janvier 2009)

je l'ai résolu en abandonnant mail . Je travaille avec powerMail qui le permet et très fiable... mais payant !


----------

